# xbox360 corrupt gamer profile???



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

I've just brought my hard drive round to a mates and my gamer profile is corrupt, 

I've tried to recover it but it says it can't safe it to my hard drive, 

Is this because it is still there but corrupted? How do I get it back, I want to keep all my game saves etc? 

Any ideas? 

Thanks guys


----------

